# 戻るにはまだまだかかりそうです



## theseus_

> 今日は朝から買い物に行きました。収納ケースや洗濯物用品などを買いました。携帯を見る暇もありません。これまでのリズムに戻るにはまだまだかかりそうです。



Does かかりそうです means "it seems to take more* time"* ? Is 時間が omitted here？

Does には means "for" here? Like: Spend more time for restore balance to my life.


Does 携帯を見る as a verb phrase modify the nouns 暇 ？


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> Does かかりそうです means "it seems to take more* time"* ? Is 時間が omitted here？


Yes.


theseus_ said:


> Does には means "for" here? Like: Spend more time for restore balance to my life.


More or less, yes, although I wouldn't use "for" in my translation.


theseus_ said:


> Does 携帯を見る as a verb phrase modify the noun 暇 ？


Yes.

今日は朝から買い物に行きました。収納ケースや洗濯物用品などを買いました。携帯を見る暇もありません。これまでのリズムに戻るにはまだまだかかりそうです。
I've been shopping since this morning. I bought a storage bin, laundry supplies, and whatnot. I don't even have time to check my phone. It looks like it's going to take a while to get back into my former rhythm.


----------



## theseus_

gengo said:


> theseus_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does には means "for" here? Like: Spend more time for restore balance to my life.
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, yes, although I wouldn't use "for" in my translation.
> 
> 
> It looks like it's going to take a while to get back into my former rhythm.
Click to expand...


Thanks again.
Specifically, in "A には B", A is a purpose, B is the condition, Is it right?


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> Specifically, in "A には B", A is a purpose, B is the condition, Is it right?



That's right.

Ex.
日本語をペラペラに話せるようになるには、時間と練習が必要です。


----------



## Flaminius

Not necessarily is A a purpose.  E.g., 酒を飲むにはまだ早い時間だ。


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> Not necessarily is A a purpose.  E.g., 酒を飲むにはまだ早い時間だ。



"Purpose" may not be the perfect word, but I think it generally covers the idea here.  That is, drinking _sake_ is what is to be done, and therefore it could be considered the goal or purpose.  -には in this sense means ...[する]ためには, which is also used to express purpose.  And we could translate the above as "For the purposes of having a drink, it's still too early."  (No, that's not a natural translation, just one that illustrates my point.)

Can you think of a better word, in either Japanese or English?


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, here is a less purpose-y example:
彼が来るにはまだ早いな。

新明解国語辞典 has this definition for に (s.v. 1):


> (五)その状態を認めさせるものとしての基準や対象を表わす。
> 「AはB―等しい／海―近い町／父―似た子／一日―一度／きびしさ―欠ける／才能―恵まれる／私―はよく分かる／本―もいろいろ有って、全く無益なものも多い」


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> Okay, here is a less purpose-y example:
> 彼が来るにはまだ早いな。


I still think that situation is covered by the general idea of "purpose."  But I get your point.



Flaminius said:


> 新明解国語辞典 has this definition for に (s.v. 1):
> (五)その状態を認めさせるものとしての基準や対象を表わす。
> 「AはB―等しい／海―近い町／父―似た子／一日―一度／きびしさ―欠ける／才能―恵まれる／私―はよく分かる／本―もいろいろ有って、全く無益なものも多い」




However, don't you think that に and には are a bit different?  I mean, I don't think we could use に by itself in any of the examples you and I have given or in the OP's sentence.


----------



## Flaminius

Well, *gengo*, if the English word _purpose_ allows this much stretch of meaning, all our examples can be safely subsumed into "purpose" clauses.



gengo said:


> However, don't you think that に and には are a bit different? I mean, I don't think we could use に by itself in any of the examples you and I have given or in the OP's sentence.


Very interesting point.  In fact, 新明解 cites 私にはよく分かる, and it cannot make a meaningful sentence without _-wa_.  I don't know the reason, and I am here just noting a phenomenon.


----------



## graysesame

I think A is the assumption and B is the comment to A in the construction "AにはB."


----------



## theseus_

Thank you all !
So, this has raised the question of the different between に and には.Honestly, it always make me puzzled, just like です and んです.



Flaminius said:


> Okay, here is a less purpose-y example:
> 彼が来るにはまだ早いな。


What does purpose-y mean ？The adjective form of "purpose" ?


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> What does purpose-y mean ？The adjective form of "purpose" ?



If I may reply on behalf of Flam:  It is a very colloquial usage, but yes, it's what you say.  It would translate to 目的っぽい, although that's not a real word in Japanese.  The construction is {noun} + -y, which comes from real word pairs such as _home/homey_.


----------

